# My mouse has Diarrhea??



## Carla

Hi,
i'm feeding my two mice reggae rat food atm as all local shops don't sell mouse food! 
One of them has a bad tummy so i have stopped feeding her treats such as carrot, nuts, biscuits, meal worm bird suit, tomato and peanut butter. (all in small amounts)
Are any of these things bad for mice? 
My other mouse doesn't seem to be effected? 
Thanks xxxxx Carla


----------



## MouseHeaven

Raspberry leaves and dried bread will help with diarreah. Stop feeding the mice tomatoes, they are very acidic. I would also loose the suet and peanutbutter as they are both high in fat content. You need to be very careful what you give to your mice; just because they eat it, doesn't mean it's good for them. Mice will eat just about anything you give them... Also, you mentioned "nuts," please make sure you aren't feeding them almonds in the nut mixture as it contains cyanic acid. If the mice are still having diarreah, I would suggest you switch to another food as soon as possible. Some pet store food contain fillers that don't carry enough nutritional value in the food. If you want to start feeding the mice your own mix, I would feed them things such as oats, whole grains, flax seeds, wild bird seeds _(not suet), _high quality puppy chow, millet, puffed brown rice, etc. Keep their diet simple until the mice stop showing signs of sickness. Make sure treats are only given occasionally, and remember that mice thrive on carbohydrates. Please look over the forum topic below, it will help you out with the do's and don'ts when it comes to feeding mice. Good luck!

viewtopic.php?f=16&t=5


----------



## racingmouse

Stop feeding any veg or fruit as this can cause the stools to go loose. Stick to feeding reggie rat, but break up the larger extruded biscuits with a pestle & mortar as they are rat sized! You can add to this other foodstuffs like porridge oats (dry) Kallo organic puffed rice (Holland & Barratt) and Tesco stores, budgie millet, canary seed and small bits of dry brown bread.

Sometimes a mouse will get runny poo and it will clear up within a few days by itself, but you must be careful not to feed too much soft fruit, veg and any wheat based cereals like weetabix or bran flakes, as these usually cause this. So stick to their dry rat food and add in some of the other things I listed as mice love these other grains. 

Mice are mainly grain eaters remember, so adding anything other might cause upset of the gut. Little and often is fine, but note any effects other foods have and if they cause unwanted issues, stop feeding them.

Don`t feed (bird suet?) if that`s hat you listed. It`s basically fat. Peanut butter is usually only used to medicate mice and hide baytril in, so I would`nt feed peanuts at all as they can give mice skin problems.


----------



## MouseHeaven

Has this helped? How are the mice doing?


----------

